# My plants are enjoying.....



## natmoon (Oct 25, 2007)

I swear that my plants have stood more to attention so to speak when i play this song loudly they seem to love these frequencies.
Original music is bach played with weird pothead noises instead and believe it or not the guitar is my keyboard,sorry about the recording glitch near the end.
Plants definitely like this music,honest lol

moon vs Bach
hi-fi URL: Start Player


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Oct 25, 2007)

They sure do i keep mine on 24/7 and my girls love it, they seem droopy when its off.


----------



## InkEYE. (Oct 26, 2007)

nice track


----------



## olly perry (Nov 2, 2007)

i tryed it but i fink its bullshit


----------



## olly perry (Nov 2, 2007)

talking helps them


----------



## natmoon (Nov 2, 2007)

olly perry said:


> i tryed it but i fink its bullshit


Personally i think they like the vibrations of the music or your voice as well as the co2 in your breath thats expelled when you talk to them.
I believe that all though plants quite obviously do not have ears they can sense vibrations on an amoebic level.

I have no evidence of this obviously but its just something that i believe from simple observation over time.

Many of the sounds that i use are created using vst versions of old analog synthesizers and i layer them together and form very complex sonic waveforms and mix them together with new digital waveforms and effects in a way that was never really possible before now.

I do believe that some of the frequencies in this track appeal to the plants.
Basically all i have done is taken a piece of classical music by bach and remade it using these complex synths.
Plants are renowned for liking classical music and so are unborn human babies.
Play this to them fairly loudly twice a day and see if it makes a difference,its free so it wont cost you anything


----------

